# First post on this forum - Birds from Churchill, MB



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 2, 2014)

I returned recently from a week of shooting up in Churchill, MB. What a place for birds in June.

Here are a few that I hope you will enjoy!


----------



## candyman (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to CR
Those are some excellent pictures!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2014)

Now that's starting out in style!

Great shots and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice first post Glenn.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 2, 2014)

Fantastic images Glenn! 8) You should post some in the "Birds in Flight" forum and the "Bird Portraits" forum, everyone will love them! 

I love them, I can't pick a favorite!


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 2, 2014)

Glenn superb first post, great images


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 2, 2014)

Superb. Beautiful. Fantastic. Wonderful. Welcome...


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 2, 2014)

Still snow? Eeek. Beautiful shots


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 2, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I returned recently from a week of shooting up in Churchill, MB. What a place for birds in June.
> 
> Here are a few that I hope you will enjoy!


Very nice pics Glenn ... welcome to CR!


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll echo everyone's welcome. Been to Churchill for the Polar Bears. Maybe I need to go during another season!


----------

